# want to go for tuna



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

never done it but has always been a dream of mine will pay my part dont get sick, also dont have right tackle


----------



## mj270wsm (Feb 1, 2011)

would love to go.:bounce: will pay my part!!


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*Venice LA 12-17 & 12/18*

Looking for 2 for above dates. We stay @ Fin & Feather. Will run around $500 perhaps a little less. USCG CPTN - 20 years+ 5 way split gas; fuel; lodging; food; bait; ice. If only 1 day open due to weather you must commit to be there. Of course costs will be somewhat less. It is very rare to get 2 day weather opening this time of year. Previous offshore winter experience a must. Let me know. [email protected]


----------

